# Korean Monitor Chaos



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

I ordered a monitor from Korea following this thread. *www.techenclave.com/community/threads/300-27-wqhd-monitor-from-ebay.173865/

I received a call from DHL that the shipment have arrived in Mumbai and I need to appoint an external clearing house agent with the necessary documents. I went to an agent today and told him to explain me the process. He says I will need to pay custom duty, octroi, some sort of penalty apart from DO. He says the cost may be 100 %. This have made me very tensed. The monitor costed me 13K and 13K as extra will make it 26K. Do anyone have experience in this? Can you recommend any CHA who is honest?

Please this urgent as they are implementing additional daily charges to keep in custom and weekend is coming. I need to take action by tomorrow


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 2, 2015)

He i telling you that because you will offer him money to reduce the duty! Dont fall in the trap. The CCR is max 26%-30% more or less. Basic Duty 10% . CVD 12% and SPL CVD 4%. Landing charges are 1% and Education Cess 3% .


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Incinerator. There's an update. I just called DHL again and they says now that it is already at last stage and I don't need to hire an external cha. They also asked me for email of the person who mailed me for this. There seems to be a confusion between them. They said they will let me know in the morning about it. Tracking Page: Tracking, Track Parcels, Packages, Shipments | DHL Express Tracking


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 2, 2015)

let us know about customs duty once you receive it


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2015)

Bad idea to get things from outside.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 3, 2015)

Got a call from DHL that they have processed my shipment at customs and it should be all cleared by tomorrow. Finally a sign of relief.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 3, 2015)

Do let us know the details i.e. customs & other charges structure.


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 3, 2015)

So how much did it cost you finally?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Do let us know the details i.e. customs & other charges structure.





InfyProg said:


> So how much did it cost you finally?



Sure! I will let you know once I receive the package. It will be delivered today to me. I am praying the monitor is perfect.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 4, 2015)

Good to know yours is on the way.

I ordered a Crossover 2795QHD monitor and is at the Indian customs past 3 days. No updates after providing the invoice and all the details. Hope the monitor doesn't take a hit in this mess.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2015)

takemein said:


> Good to know yours is on the way.
> 
> I ordered a Crossover 2795QHD monitor and is at the Indian customs past 3 days. No updates after providing the invoice and all the details. Hope the monitor doesn't take a hit in this mess.



Did you ordered from Ebay GEB or Ebay.com? I have got the invoice from DHL. The total customs I have to pay is 4.5K with Handling Charges 500. So this monitor will cost me total 17.5K (12.5K for Monitor + 5K Customs). I think this will be still a good deal if the monitor work well? Here is the Courier bill of entry. *i.imgur.com/MQRepm8.jpg


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 4, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Did you ordered from Ebay GEB or Ebay.com? I have got the invoice from DHL. The total customs I have to pay is 4.5K with Handling Charges 500. So this monitor will cost me total 17.5K (12.5K for Monitor + 5K Customs). I think this will be still a good deal if the monitor work well? Here is the Courier bill of entry. *i.imgur.com/MQRepm8.jpg



5k is on the higher side. The guy from TE paid 1.7k for his monitor which cost him the same(12k INR).

I bought it from ebay.com for 335$ and awaiting for their clearance. I expecting around 6k as charges....let see.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2015)

takemein said:


> 5k is on the higher side. The guy from TE paid 1.7k for his monitor which cost him the same(12k INR).
> 
> I bought it from ebay.com for 335$ and awaiting for their clearance. I expecting around 6k as charges....let see.




Yes, I know but his customs was cleared first in Delhi and then was shipped to Mumbai. Maybe Mumbai's officers are much more demanding. I guess Ebay GEB would have been much better in your case as they handle customs also.

- - - Updated - - -

Just got to know that TE guy told the seller to value it at $100 so the the customs charged was very less compared to mine.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm....if that was the case, I'm gonna get at least 8k as charges. I too asked the seller to undervalue at 250$ but gave the original invoice of 335$ to the customs.

They don't even pickup my calls nor respond to my mails. Very frustrated and hope the monitor comes in good shape.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2015)

takemein said:


> Hmm....if that was the case, I'm gonna get at least 8k as charges. I too asked the seller to undervalue at 250$ but gave the original invoice of 335$ to the customs.
> 
> They don't even pickup my calls nor respond to my mails. Very frustrated and hope the monitor comes in good shape.



Who is the seller?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 4, 2015)

Dream-seller. He was very cooperative and sent me a 250$ invoice. But i sent the customs 335$ Original invoice while the package was declared at 250$. Not sure if this gonna create delay/trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is the beast. The monitor is mind blowing. 

*i.imgur.com/NbJRGGq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sdXaNGQ.jpg

Need to sell my Dell S2240L Monitor now.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 7, 2015)

^^congrats.Do you feel that a 27 incher is too big for a desktop,considering we sit too close?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ^^congrats.Do you feel that a 27 incher is too big for a desktop,considering we sit too close?


My 27 incher suits me just fine... I think it's the sweet spot for monitors when we consider screen sizes!!!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 7, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Here is the beast. The monitor is mind blowing.
> Need to sell my Dell S2240L Monitor now.



Congrats, that monitor looks great. And I like your desk setup too, very neat.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ^^congrats.Do you feel that a 27 incher is too big for a desktop,considering we sit too close?



27 inch is perfect. A inch more would not be good.


----------



## icebags (Jul 7, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 27 inch is perfect. A inch more would not be good.



i thought the same with 24" monitors.


----------

